# John Deere AG President Concedes Mahindra Could Surpass Deere In Global Unit Sales



## Live Oak

At least that is what Mahindra says on their website. I don't doubt that this could be a real possibility especially in the global market and even more particularly in 3rd world and developing countries who require very basic, reliable, and easy to maintain equipment. 

Mahindra USA Website 


Article is in .pdf format and takes a bit to download for dialup folks. 

Link to Business Week Article


----------



## ducati996

I think the guy was drunk when he said that -  I dont see that happening in my lifetime. Not because the products bad, but nobody sells them. last i checked you need to have sales to be successful and to overcome your competition. 

Now if he said Kubota - then its more believable


----------



## Fordfarm

US sales are not a real good indicator of "total" sales. If you look at where Mahindra sells the most machines - there are not a lot of JD sles. Like Chief said, They (Mahindra) sell tons of tractors in all parts of the world - in places that JD doesn't. They also sell a lot more machines in the US then you might think!


----------



## Live Oak

To my knowledge with respect to products that Deere sells in the US, Canada, Europe, Australia, etc. Caterpillar is Deere's biggest competition. In most cases large industrial and agricultural equipment. Mahindra sells smaller sized equipment and on a unit sold basis may indeed sell more than Deere or at least a lot more than you think.


----------



## ducati996

Arent they a rebadged mitsubishi on most models? I thought Kioti would be more successful than mahindra


----------



## Live Oak

Bare in mind that Mahindra is an India based corporation that sells tractors and equipment in the 2nd most populus nation in the world. I think this in and of itself accounts for the large number of units sold.


----------



## HarryG

Mahindra is a pretty big company. 
From what I understand they are a family business, very fluid with lots of capital. 
It could happen.


----------

